# Where would you set up??



## Bossdog (Feb 3, 2012)

In a couple weeks Me and some friends are going for a camping trip. There's roughly 60+/- acres we will have access to coyote hunt. I've never been to this place so I'm roughly going by google earth pics. I want yall's idea on where you would set up. Here's a picture of the land. The fields run north to south.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

do you know which way the prevailing winds blow ?


----------



## Bossdog (Feb 3, 2012)

Being in Arkansas, there's really no telling right now. Where for a north or a south/south west.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

They wind will totally dictate where to enter from and where to call to. Either outside of that center pocket looks good if you can get in on a cross wind.


----------

